# Guru's Prasad Is To Receive Or To Offer?



## Archived_member2 (May 26, 2005)

Pray Truth for all and say Satsriakal!
I have a question to all respected Sikhs and non Sikhs who visit Gurudwara.

Gurudwara is where Guru dwells.

We visit Gurudwara to receive Guru's Prasad.

Why we carry Prasad to Gurudwara for offering?

Please enlighten me with your wisdom.


Balbir Singh


----------



## drkhalsa (May 26, 2005)

Dear Balbir Singh

YOu said Gurudwara is where guru dwells well i dont think so at first place word itself mean door of guru ( guru da darr) but if guru reals dwells there is difficult to say while asi understand AkaL PURAKH himself is the guru and he dwells every where whike we take gurudwara as door to his dwellling this door is created with satsung and gurbani vichaar 
any waythis is what i think 

about the thing thst we take  parsad  to offer while this also I cant understand what you mean actually we take some edible thing (and not parsad) to gurdwara and some thing like KARAH is made itself in gurudwara and after doing Gurbani Sanchar we take this edible thing as AKAL PURAKH's Parsad by moving KIRPAN (through it so the thing is very something to eat and it becomes parsad 

this what i understand with AKAL's grace kindly correct me if I am wrong 

Jatinder Singh


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 14, 2005)

Guru Da dwaar..right...a Gurdwara is just one of the many "doors" to Akaaal purakh.

IF we stick to the difinition of "Guru's House"... we will be following the exact same "false foundation" that GURU NANAK JI dispelled during His MECCA VISIT.  Since Guur Ji has proved that Akaal Purakh does NOT dwell In MEcca alone as the Muslims beleive... then how can we now turn around and say Akaal purakh/Guru Ji dwells in the "Gurdwara"...or that HARIMANDIR SAHIB Amritsar is the Dwelling Place of WAHEGURU.  Do we really need GURU JI to come again and "sleep" with His FEET pointing in the DIRECTION of the Harimandir sahib ??..IF that were to happen..I can see a lot of our Jathedars and High Priests running fast to Pick Up GURU JI and turn him around !!! or even THROW HIM OUT !!!

The "Bippar Brahmin" in Gurmatt has made us think this way. Thats why we have rooms in every Gurdwara called "SACH KHAND"..where GURU JI is supposedly SLEEPING ( and the even more die hard bippars/brahmins among us force this room to be Air-Conditioned/electric fanns, heaters, etc to keep GURU JI cool/warm etc..)  How can the SHABAD GURU ...SLEEP !! How can HE feel cold/warm/angry/sad/happy/hungry.. ?????

WE DO NOT carry any "parsaad" to GURU JI.  The Karrah parsaad is MADE in the Gurdwara Premsies..for distribution among the sangat. (The system at harmandir sahib Amrtisar is NOT as per GURMATT and NOT as per Sikh rehat maryada...it is a blatant MONEY MAKING SCHEME..) This Parsaad of Guur Ji is only distributed to the sangat after Guru ji's Hukm has been taken after Ardass and after Kirpan of  PIRI has been BHET. ( The KIRPAN of MIRI is used in the battlefield to Fight oppression ).

Also a point to note..As per SIKH REHAT MARYADA ONLy and ONLY KARRAH PARSAAD is to be served in the GURU's DARBAAR....not ladoos, jalebis, patashes, bannanas, coconuts, barfis, gulab jamnoos etc etc etc.  KIRPAN BHET can only be done to Karrah parsaad.

The Karrah parsaad is a Sacred INSTITUTION put in place by GURU JI to Promote EQUALITY and BRABARTA... every one can afford it as it is BASIC.  NOT so ladoos and gulab jamnoos whcih can be expensive and therfore create "unequality"...some poor sikh may feel "obligated' to go into debt to provide the same gulab jamnoos and barfis soem other rich sikh gave out. This Bad habit has already made a mess out of our SIMPLE LANGGAR... Guru ka Langgar used to be roti and daal...the rich have made it to be MENU DRIVEN like in a Five Star Hotel !!! Guur ka Langgar is also one way to promote Unity/Equality/brabarta...as is Pangat.


----------

